# 1240 Jon Boat ??



## LooksMoosey (Aug 29, 2015)

holy crap where did you find that?! What a deal.


----------



## OhBilly (Sep 13, 2012)

Ash said:


> holy crap where did you find that?! What a deal.


I was trying to sell my canoe on the Facebook "Marketplace" on my phone. Buddy told me about it, and that he'd had good luck selling some stuff. Well I was poking around and saw a guy up by Alpena (3hrs North from me), said he had one for sale. $650 with a trailer. I didnt need the trailer and honestly, he wanted to keep it. He'd had it up for sale over a month. Not sure how I got so lucky, but I hope to get years of use out of it with the new pup.
Hoping I can score a deal on 4-6hp self contained 2 stroke now.


----------



## LooksMoosey (Aug 29, 2015)

OhBilly said:


> I was trying to sell my canoe on the Facebook "Marketplace" on my phone. Buddy told me about it, and that he'd had good luck selling some stuff. Well I was poking around and saw a guy up by Alpena (3hrs North from me), said he had one for sale. $650 with a trailer. I didnt need the trailer and honestly, he wanted to keep it. He'd had it up for sale over a month. Not sure how I got so lucky, but I hope to get years of use out of it with the new pup.
> Hoping I can score a deal on 4-6hp self contained 2 stroke now.


that's amazing. Nice find.


----------



## jfn (Apr 24, 2011)

you did get a steal 
is that MARKETPLACE , MI only ? i have waterfowl gear for sale on facebook . but it's from all over. get a nice 4hp older johnson  is that a 14 or 15ft ? NICE FIND !!


----------



## OhBilly (Sep 13, 2012)

jfn said:


> you did get a steal
> is that MARKETPLACE , MI only ? i have waterfowl gear for sale on facebook . but it's from all over. get a nice 4hp older johnson  is that a 14 or 15ft ? NICE FIND !!


15ft. 
The Marketplace thing looks to be everywhere. You can search by keyword, or just scroll through photos. Can set a radius up to 100 miles from any location by dragging a point on a map. ie: I was in Indiana last weekend and did a 30 mile search for a motor. Just in case something was in my area. 
Nice part that I've noticed, is it seems to be a lot of "guy stuff". Not overpowered with clothes, baby stuff etc... Lots of motors, and moving parts, hardware and such. 
I plan on utilizing it much more.


----------



## AaronJohn (Oct 18, 2015)

Mine works great for me at harsens. Not too bad to get over *****. 

9.9HP will do 11mph with 2 people in it.


----------



## jfn (Apr 24, 2011)

What size jon boat ? Looks Good !


----------



## mihunte (Nov 23, 2014)

A question for those familiar with grumman sport boats, how do they compare in stability to a 12' V boat? Just curious, as well as any other advantages/disadvantages


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

mihunte said:


> A question for those familiar with grumman sport boats, how do they compare in stability to a 12' V boat? Just curious, as well as any other advantages/disadvantages


better IMO. very sturdy boat. i'm big dude and i can manipulate around in it just fine running a 8hp.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

mihunte said:


> A question for those familiar with grumman sport boats, how do they compare in stability to a 12' V boat? Just curious, as well as any other advantages/disadvantages


Best of both worlds! stability, maneuverability, great weight capacity, easier to pull dikes, easier to hide, yada, yada.


----------

